# Fliegenfischer und Angelbücher zu verkaufen



## bosko (25. September 2022)

Moin,
verkaufe ca. 50 Stck. Angelbücher, ca. die Hälfte über das Fliegenfischen. ich wollte gerne 80,-€ + Porto haben.

Groß Bosko


----------

